
FBI: Nation-state actors have breached two US municipalities - coloneltcb
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-nation-state-actors-have-breached-two-us-municipalities/
======
gowld
"nation-state actors" is pure speculation, apparently based on an overestimate
of the difficulty of using standard and open source "script-kiddie" tools.

The FBI seems to be behind the times in following the commodification of
hacking tools.

